# new TS-e lenses ?



## tinkertinker (Jan 18, 2015)

....after 4 years of waiting the high-megapixel-canon-camera is supposed to become reality................
That takes a load off my aged mind..

as the high-megapixel-body there were also rumors about new TS-e lenses - ...of course years ago.

DO YOU wait for new TSEs too?? like the TSE85, TSE45(maybe different angle--> i dream of a TSE35

I would love to see a full set of TSEs like: TSE17, TSE24, TSE35, TSE50, TSE85, TSE135 .

(the TSE17 + TSE24 are absolutely fantastic - the reason I switched from the competitor)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 18, 2015)

Someday, you should get an update for the 45mm and 90mm tilt shift. However, there is not specific rumor about it.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 18, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Someday, you should get an update for the 45mm and 90mm tilt shift. However, there is not specific rumor about it.



There has been a rumour about TS-E 45 and 90 replacements actually, can't remember how long ago, but I probably saw it here on CR. 

If I remember correctly the source stated that these two new lenses would not be the same configuration in construction as the new 24 and 17 TS-E lenses.

I'm tentatively considering the 24. However I would definitely purchase a 45 - 55 ish TS-E if the quality upgrade was as good as the 24 and 17.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> If I remember correctly the source stated that these two new lenses would not be the same configuration in construction as the new 24 and 17 TS-E lenses.



IIRC, the rumor was the updated 45/90 _would_ be like the 17/24 – L lenses, ability to change orientation between tilt and shift on the fly, etc.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 18, 2015)

I would buy a 90 pretty much on release, I do a good amount of product photography and really like the movements, I currently use the 100L Macro. I'd be very interested in a 45 too for larger products and architecture.

I would be very surprised if a 35mm TS-E was released, I know the FD TS lens was a 35 but the 24TS-E MkII is so good with a 1.4TC that it makes a 35mm superfluous.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 18, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly the source stated that these two new lenses would not be the same configuration in construction as the new 24 and 17 TS-E lenses.
> ...



Found the info that I remembered and is was CR. It states the source as saying the design will be different. Hopefully this will still include orientation change though.

http://www.canonrumors.com/tag/ts-e-45/


----------



## RobertG. (Jan 20, 2015)

I would really love to buy an updated TS-E 45mm lens. The TS-E 90mm is still fine for me and I couldn't justify the price for a newer version. But the TS-E 45mm is my 2nd most used lens for landscapes. The current one is not that sharp, lacks some contrast and has too much CA in comparison to the newer TS-E 24mm L II and TS-E 17mm. Of course independent movements would be very welcome. I guess I would pre-order a new TS-E lens with 45 - 55mm immediately.


----------



## pwp (Jan 20, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I would buy a 90 pretty much on release, I do a good amount of product photography and really like the movements, I currently use the 100L Macro. I'd be very interested in a 45 too for larger products and architecture.


The current 90 TS-E is my go-to lens for most of my product shoots. If you're doing even a modest amount of product work, why wait for the update? It could be years away. The current 90 TS-E is a fantastic lens which I honestly wouldn't bother replacing with an updated L 90mm TS-E. To achieve a unique look, for some close work I use the 90 with extension tubes, though most close work is done with the brilliant f/2.8 100mm L Macro. Great lens. 

-pw


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 20, 2015)

pwp said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I would buy a 90 pretty much on release, I do a good amount of product photography and really like the movements, I currently use the 100L Macro. I'd be very interested in a 45 too for larger products and architecture.
> ...



Because I don't *need* it, if I get a shoot that needs it I'll get one, but most of my product work is easily done without movements with the 100L, they are mostly 6"-18" in size and three dimensional so magnification and tilt are not especially problematic. But the MkII TS-E's are so good I couldn't put off getting a MkII 90. Besides I see no point in buying a TS-E lens without independent tilt and shift rotation, especially for the product work I do, half of it is landscape and half portrait orientation and I'd spend half my time undoing those four screws.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 23, 2015)

Would anyone like to see a tripod collar included in the new designs?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 23, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Would anyone like to see a tripod collar included in the new designs?



I wouldn't, front movements are infinitely more powerful than rear movements and most of the collar designs convert the lens to a rear movement camera. The oft talked about parallax 'issue' is, really, a non issue talked about by those that don't actually do shift stitching and on the very rare occasions it might impact the image is simple to negate. Even the most often linked article pointing out the 'issue' is a bit of a fake, the example they use is not actually from a 135 format camera!


----------



## Elac2 (Jan 23, 2015)

To Privatebydesign... I had not thought to use a 1.4 TCR on my 24TSe II, other than the resulting hit of Max aperature, any other "side effects" you'd report? Sounds like a great solution.
And with repose to to the thread, I would love to see a second gen' 45TSe with the same axial rotations as my 24.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jan 23, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone like to see a tripod collar included in the new designs?
> ...



I'm interested in a Schneider 50 PC-TS but that is a good point; it comes with a collar with an integral ARCA-Swiss dovetail but I'm suddenly not sure how it attaches. Thanks!

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 23, 2015)

Elac2 said:


> To Privatebydesign... I had not thought to use a 1.4 TCR on my 24TSe II, other than the resulting hit of Max aperature, any other "side effects" you'd report? Sounds like a great solution.
> And with repose to to the thread, I would love to see a second gen' 45TSe with the same axial rotations as my 24.



None that I know of, though some people have said the 1.4TC MkIII (the one I use) is so close a fit that the rubber ring on the end actually brushes the rear lens element, but nobody has ever reported any damage that I have seen, and I have looked! 

The IQ from the 24TS-E MkII and 1.4TC MkIII is much higher than both the 24TS-E MkI alone and the FD 35TS.

Hope this helps.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 24, 2015)

Jim Saunders said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...



I have been crucified by people here before for pointing that out, and in the ad for the Schneider they have it on a regular ballhead, about as inappropriate as you can get! If you used it with a really nice geared head, like an Arca-Swiss D4, or Arca Cube, which is the kind of thing Schneider owners should have anyway, then it makes a bit more sense, but to mount it on a ballhead is ridiculous.

If you mounted either the camera or lens on a really nicely marked geared head then you could effectively have front *and* rear movements with just one set of movements, which is kind of cool, but a big investment for 135 format work (I'd love a D4 though!). Also you can give some thought into landscape or portrait format, with a lens mount system vertical shift stitching is easier than with a camera mount, but it still isn't difficult. On balance I thing the camera mount is a much better solution.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 24, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Elac2 said:
> 
> 
> > To Privatebydesign... I had not thought to use a 1.4 TCR on my 24TSe II, other than the resulting hit of Max aperature, any other "side effects" you'd report? Sounds like a great solution.
> ...



Is this true for both the 17 and 24mm TS-Es or just the 24mm one?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 24, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Elac2 said:
> ...



Which bit!

Both 24TS-E MkII and 17TS-E take the Canon MkI, MkII and MkIII 1.4 and 2X TC's without interference and retain full tilt and shift function. I haven't seen anybody say the 17 has as close a fit as the 24, I use the 17 and 1.4 TC MkIII all the time and infrequently with the 2X TC MkII.

The IQ from the 17TS-E and 1.4TC MkIII is higher than the 24mm TS-E MkI.


----------



## Photographer-at-Large (Mar 11, 2015)

tinkertinker said:


> ....after 4 years of waiting the high-megapixel-canon-camera is supposed to become reality................
> That takes a load off my aged mind..
> 
> as the high-megapixel-body there were also rumors about new TS-e lenses - ...of course years ago.
> ...



I want the whole range, too, please Canon.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 11, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Ah, I was wondering who asked the vague question and realized it was me... :-X
I was thinking about the brushing rear element part. I am away from my extenders at the moment (and from more than half my gear)


----------

